# Winners from competition



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Everyone

The Nova Scotia Provincial Exhibition is on this week in Bible Hill NS(Truro),the carving club sponsored a carving competition as part of the week long show. I am not a competitive carver, I entered five carvings in different classifications, resulting in two first place ribbons and two second place ribbons..
I felt very honored to have won these awards, I am attaching the pictures of the winners
Elvis bust-Folk Art- First 
Schnauzer -Domestic Animals -First
Old World Santa= Christmas- Second
Rose= Relief Carving= Second
Bruce


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Congratulations Bruce, that is a great result. Nice collection of carvings, well done.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Bob

How is everything in Kangaroo Flat?
Bruce


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

GRATZ Bruce …....very impressive …..5 carvings, 4 ribbons ….....WOW ….......GREAT JOB


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Thanks GR

Brucce


----------

